# Exposure Lights, service department.



## Badcav203 (18 Jan 2014)

Having sent a faulty Maxx D light back to Exposure, due to it not functioning correctly, it has just been returned with the exact problem!

The service card states 'Several tests have been completed, no fault found'.

Clearly, they must all be blind, or didn't even bother checking it. 
I've just switched it on and within 30 seconds, the first thing it does is keep switching between telling me the battery is charged, then flat then flickers this light and then comes on again saying its charged. As described in the returns card.

Anybody ever had this?

I thought the Exposure service department was meant to be good!

So after expressing my support for the items previously, I think I'll be updating/retracting any reviews that I have previously made.


----------



## 02GF74 (18 Jan 2014)

no. i buy cheap LED lamps off ebay, like this one, uk based too.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360806414150?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (18 Jan 2014)

Exposure customer service is nothing less than appalling IMHO.
Really like the lights, but the standard of customer service means I will not buy another set.

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/exposure-flare-lights-word-of-caution.116399/


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (18 Jan 2014)

Have bought the Exposure sirius and it is a quality light but, as many have pointed out, the actual burn time of the light is vastly over estimated. 3 hours of full beam apparently. More like 3 hours on low beam and possibly 90 mins on full if you're lucky. The Maxx D is meant to be a pretty awesome light but i have heard of the odd fault upon delivery, mainly the batteries not lasting the specified time though. 

Have you asked for a replacement from the supplier? I've had some stuff go wrong within a year of purchase before and the likes of Wiggle and Amazon have sorted it with no question. Didn't even go to the manufacturer. I do spend a fair bit of cash with them though which might swing it. Last thing they want is for a good customer to go elsewhere due to bad after sales. 

Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Badcav203 (18 Jan 2014)

The light is 3 weeks out of warrenty.
I did contact Chain reaction cycles for a copy of the purchase invoice, they pretty much just said sorry, its out of warrenty even though I didn't ask them and made it quite clear in my request that I intended to contact the manufacturer.
Seems to me like they just wanted to wash their hands of it straight away and I wasn't even going to go through them. I've litterally spent thousends with them over the years!

It has been a great bit of kit over the past couple of years until now. I have a Joystick and a white-eye too.
Can't knock the product really, it's been faultless until now.
I am quite understanding about products failing, afterall how long should a company support a product? They do give a 2 year warrenty which is more than most.
I got in contact with Exposure direct because I knew it was out of warrenty. They inform via their website that they will repair, regardless of the warrenty but you have to pay. I am quite willing and expected to pay for the repair, but to say its not faulty, I'm puzzled.
It's not like I wanted something for nothing, I just want a working light, not a £300 paperweight.

Still, we will see what they say Monday when I call to find out whats going on.


----------



## Badcav203 (20 Jan 2014)

Well, I contacted Exposure, they apologised. 

It is being sent back to be checked again. 

I have been offered £25 compensation in the form of an accessory of my choice. 

Hopefully, the problem can be rectified this time.


----------



## Badcav203 (30 Jan 2014)

For those interested, and for any potential future exposure customers reading through old posts.
Exposure have now resolved the problem.

I don't know specifically what was wrong, only that there was a component failure. I don't believe the battery was changed. Problem was likely due to a failure in the charger damaging something.

I had a call from them before everyhting was sent back to ensure the problem was fixed. From the conversation, I believe that the mistake first time round was that the charger was tested, and the charging curcuits with not alot else. Hence the outcome, 'after tests all seems ok'.

Seems a bit daft to me that you wouldn't fully test it? Maybe thats just me.

So, everything has now been put right FOC along with a new charger, release mount, and a micro red-eye.
I return to being a happy Exposure customer, but can't help but feel a little more care should have been taken the first time round.


----------



## PaulSecteur (30 Jan 2014)

Good to hear it was sorted... eventually.


----------



## gaz (31 Jan 2014)

I've used exposures service department before to fix a charging issue on my joystick. No issues from my end.


----------

